# Subclipse + svn:ignore - Ordner manuel ignorieren?



## Guest (4. Jun 2007)

Hallo, ich arbeite mit Eclipse und Subclipse und habe temporäre ordner im workspace die ich nicht mit commiten will. Bei denen die sichtbar sind kann ich per Rechtsklick -> Team -> Add to svn:ignore das verhindern aber ich habe einen Ordner der nicht angezeigt wird weil er mit einem punkt beginnt. Wie kann ich den zur ignore liste tun? Oder wie kann ich ihn anzeigen -> Refresh bringt nix


----------



## Wildcard (4. Jun 2007)

Warum lässt du dein Verzeichnis auch mit einem Punkt beginnen?
Unter vernünftigen Betriebssystemen ist alles mit einem . am Anfang versteckt.


----------



## Gast (4. Jun 2007)

ahh habs gefunden
http://bugs.sakaiproject.org/conflu...in+and+target+to+global+svn+ignore+in+Eclipse

das wird mir vom framework so vorgegeben


----------

